# Chelating Agents in CP Soap



## soapjunky (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello

I would like to add citric acid ( .1-.3%) to my CP & HP soap but not sure what step to add.  Do I add to lye solution, oils, at trace....

thanks a million this is driving me bonkers!


----------



## lsg (Feb 21, 2011)

I would say add it to a rebatch.  Here is a link with a discussion about adding citric acid.

http://www.craftserver.com/forums/archi ... 62164.html


----------

